
Ubisoft joins blender development fund - Bl4ckb0ne
https://www.blender.org/press/ubisoft-joins-blender-development-fund/
======
kjeetgill
Duplicate, Ubisoft's announcement:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20497883](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20497883)

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We've moved the comments there.

